# Bridgwater pub camping invite.



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Just returned from THE BOAT AND ANCHOR INN, Huntworth, Bridgwater, Somerset TA7 OAQ. He asked me to let you know that he invites you all to stay on the grassed area alongside his pub car park which is next to the Taunton-Bridgwater canal. The pub serves food and does a lovely carvery on a Sunday. It is ideal for cyclists, walkers and fishermen.

What they require from you is a donation into their charity box if you want to stay. £10 was suggested and that is what a group of us put in each as we stayed for the weekend. They have a specific charity for children with brain defects that they support so that is a good deal for everyone as we, the charity and the pub benefit.

Make sure you have water etc on board and be self sufficient. There was access to the toilet during opening hours too.

Didn't see him at the end of the visit to check if he wants you to ring up first or not? His number is 0128 662473.

Leave exit 24 southbound on M4 and bear left then left again towards Huntworth. The lane is very narrow so be careful. At the end of the lane you will see the pub but take care as it is over a narrow canal bridge. Most of our vehicles were under 7metres and approx 7'11" wide. Larger vehicles like RVs would struggle.

This invite was requested by the landlord otherwise I would not have published it so if you fancy a break ring up and check and ask him what the arrangements are and he will tell you.

A group of us were there this weekend thanks to the organising from "Carebear". (Thanks Ceri) There were 7 vans in our group and another 5 were parked up too so plenty of room.

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI

Nice one Chris. Nice of the landlord as well.

stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Bridgewater landlord invites us all to camp.*



chrisgog said:


> Just returned from THE BOAT AND ANCHOR INN, Huntworth, Bridgewater, Somerset TA7 OAQ. He asked me to let you know that he invites you all to stay on the grassed area alongside his pub car park which is next to the Taunton-Bridgewater canal. The pub serves food and does a lovely carvery on a Sunday. It is ideal for cyclists, walkers and fishermen.
> 
> What they require from you is a donation into their charity box if you want to stay. £10 was suggested and that is what a group of us put in each as we stayed for the weekend. They have a specific charity for children with brain defects that they support so that is a good deal for everyone as we, the charity and the pub benefit.
> 
> ...


Noe Chris to make our joy sublime all you need do is enter it on the database......

Regards Frank


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

How do I do that???????????????????


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Click >>>Here<<< and it should make sense


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Just completed it.
Thanks Chris


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just a Post Script to the thread.

People in Bridgwater get very upset about the misspelling of the name. There is no "e" in the Bridg part!

Ian :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I noticed that last night when I was running a search on their carnial. I will ammend it. SORRY
Chris


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info Chris,
Sounds right up our street and not too far from us in South Devon so will have to give it a try. We like canal walking/cycling and of course food  
Will we manage in our 7m Auto-Trail?


----------

